# Ever ride a horse?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You must be racist carrying those twin whips around. Cowboys that never heard of Haitian must have been racist. 
I dont think anyone is stupid enough to watch the video of the Boarder Patrol on horses and think they were actually whipping illegal aliens. The democrat leaders lie and the little minions repeat it without ever seeing the video. I think the democrat party is the new American racists.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

They are horrible


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

They are lying so bad. The person who took the picture even stated they never saw anyone whip anyone with the reigns. 
But our media and political leaders all want to lie to the public. It is sad that this isn't getting more attention about the lies than it should.

It is sad that they are taking away a very effective way to help stop the spread. Horses can go places vehicles cant. Horses can manuever more quickly... Horses can be intimidating as well.

But i know all of this is falling on deaf ears so to speak. Or people who know exactly what is the truth or not.

The people that used to be on this site and not stop talked about how "bad" trump was but then when were showed the media lied are gone now. Or how can they stick up for this crap? They would come on here over and over say FOX News Lies... then when showed they didn't... they go silent.

It is sad how people were so blinded by hate and would fall for all the lies. Again I will say it over and over... OUR MEDIA IS ONLY HERE TO PUSH A NARRATIVE.... This is all of them....Fox, CNN, MSNBC, etc. Same goes for our political leaders... 75% of them are SCUM at the national Level. They only care about pushing a narrative 90% of the time. YES THIS IS ALL OF THEM.

BTW... another LIE being pushed by our media is about the shots.... you know that Trump is still saying and telling people get the SHOT if they feel it is right for them. You know... telling it is their choice. BTW.. did you know that 72% of the black population in NYC haven't gotten the shot.... that is roughly 1.5 million. Again... I will say it here I am not being racist because I dont blame the black population for being skeptical because of past history in this country. But those are the FACTS.

Also the other thing... the people coming across the border are not VAXED... then the ones they release they are not giving the shot too. So another head scratcher.... You want people to get the shot... but then you dont give them one when they come into the USA, say they dont have the shot... then you release them with out giving them one? Maybe ask if they want it or make it rule to get released.

Sorry to go on a rant... but talked to some people who are even more blockheaded than me over the weekend. They talked about the picture and said they are whipping them. Then myself and a person who has horses told them it was the split reigns and even in the photo you can see he wasn't "WHIPPING" anyone. But they wouldn't even concede that could be true... they said.. NOPE WHIPPING. They also went off on "anti-vax" people... then I told them about some of the people they know who are not vaxxed and are DEMS. They didn't want to believe it and said I was lying. BTW... the people I know who didn't get are just too lazy to get it which is horrible. But anyways... I could go on and on. But when I was presenting actual facts they wanted to ignore them and just listen to the crap the media is spewing.

Glad fall is here so I can get into my tree stand, chase ducks, and other critters to get away from the media and stuff for awhile. Hope and wish everyone a great fall and hunting season.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So along the lines of "LIES"....

You know that the media and elected officials are saying that ICU beds and hospitals are being over run right now. Well....

If so... Why hasn't the Biden Administration done anything to get more beds or deploy help to the hospitals?

Second... Look at NY now... has a mandate that will TERMINATE anyone who works in hospitals who dont get the shot. So yeah... think about it... They are firing people for not getting the shot yet are OVER RUNNED!!!! Does this make sense people?

Just wait for all the law suits that will happen because of this insanity of some of these mandates.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

they all suck


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think it was the lieutenant gov of New York that today said that if nurses didn't get back to work she woukd call out the National Guard. So many nurses don't want the shot.
So people in health care don't want the shot, some of our leading doctors that advise the president resigned when Biden overturned their advise. Liberals are far to impressed with themselves. What movie was that where Clint Eastwood said "a man needs to know his limitations"? Liberals don't. Chuck remember how our liberal members were always wrong and we were always right, but I was the stubborn one because I wouldn't listen to them. They clearly has no handle on their limitations.😁


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Whistleblower: Border Patrol Agents Must Get Vaccinated Or Be Fired (breitbart.com) 

So this article talks about how BORDER AGENTS will be fired if they don't get the vaccine.

Again.... If this administration cares about the border... WHY ARE THEY GOING TO FIRE AGENTS AT A TIME WHEN THE BORDER IS GETTING FLOODED? Or isn't it? 
Same goes for the hospitals... why are they firing HEALTH CARE WORKERS if the hospitals are getting over runned???

Makes perfect sense doesn't it. You know... like if a factory is have record demand for orders needing to be filled... .yet they fire a whole production line... makes total sense doesn't it. 

We are getting lied too by so many people it isn't even funny. It is scary!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Covid US: Biden could fine firms up to $700,000 if they fail to mandate vaccines | Daily Mail Online 

So yeah... who is acting more like a "dictator" than Trump???? All in the name of "COVID"...

BTW... talking about the border and making border agents get the shot.... YOU KNOW THEY ARE NOT VAXXING THE PEOPLE WHO ARE CROSSING OR MAKING SURE THEY HAVE NEGATIVE TESTS OR ARE VAXXED.... Makes perfect sense doesnt it...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry to keep going on a rant here.

But The Border Patrol agents have to be vaxxed by Nov 2021 or they will be fired.... Yet Congress and its staff are exempt. Again... I will repeat this..... Border Patrol agents need to be vaxxed by Nov 2021 or they will be FIRED... .yet Congress and its staff members are exempt from having to take the shot.

Everyone... Let that sink in.


----------



## Andreas Hermansen (5 mo ago)

Når jeg red på en hest, var det uforglemmelig. Men jeg foretrekker en mer behagelig form for hvile. En av typene for rekreasjon toppcasinonorge.com/nye-casino/ som hjelper deg å slappe av og glemme alt. Dette er et godt alternativ til ridning.


----------

